
Why metaprogram when you can program? - pauljonas
http://weblog.therealadam.com/2011/12/09/why-metaprogram-when-you-can-program/
======
diminish
I agree with the author that meta programming may be useless in most cases.
But while writing a framework (DHH writing rails or brizany writing Sinatra or
hundreds of others), meta programming creates pleasant interfaces.

That said, I think all programming is meta programming; like the next
abstraction is the generalization of the current abstraction; the first 1956
fortran allows to metaprogram the assembler code or the assembler code
metaprograms the machine code or java the JVM byte code etc. Ruby makes meta
programming in runtime, so that your Ruby code creates your interpreted-ruby-
code.

